# Spalted Pocket Shooter



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This one is very pretty. It is a soft wood so it has lots of spar varnish to toughen the surface. I was shooting with it this morning and right away started hitting consistently out to 15 yards. Feels real good in my hand.










I strapped on some Alliance #107's with a homemade pouch. Everything's working together very well.

















Hope you like it


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Sweet! Have you tried double 107 bands on any of your sling shots?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Sweet! Have you tried double 107 bands on any of your sling shots?


No, Blue, but I have tried loop-tapering like Henry does. Have you ever doubled them?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Im going to Beta test today marbles n 1/4" steel if things work out. Just gotta figire out how to tie them to pouch... Lol


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice one looks good


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Another great Dayhiker natural. Your naturals are becoming some of the nicest slingshots posted.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Great looking fork DH.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great fork dh!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful fork there Dayhiker ! You've got an eye for 'em.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You're on a roll, DH!
That's a fantastic looking fork and a great compliment to that big 'un you posted the other day.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Im going to Beta test today marbles n 1/4" steel if things work out. Just gotta figire out how to tie them to pouch... Lol


Here you will find an example of doubling:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10994-taper-by-partial-doubling/

In the photo, the doubled band was actually a 1,1 "chain" of Alliance 105, done for comparison with the half doubled band. The half doubled band outperformed the doubled band. I have also done the standard double, and it gives the same result as the 1,1 chain depicted.

Sorry ... did not mean to hijack the thread. That is a very nice looking natural !!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

smitty said:


> Beautiful fork there Dayhiker ! You've got an eye for 'em.


Hi Smitty, nice to hear from you. Did you check out my chicken bone shooter? I used the fly-tying gadget and thread you sent me.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12278-chicken-bone-slingshot/


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome looking fork, DH! Beautiful!


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Good work, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Charles, many thanks my friend! Knew SOMEBODY had done it but my time window is crunched...

Sling Gal howdy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the nice comments, it's always gratifying to get some feedback.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ya gotta love da Spalt Bill! Great job! Was that Smitty in there? You were able to coax him out DH-awesome! I was thinking about PM'ing him to see if he was Okay-SMITTY ROCKS and DH ROLLS!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You gotta love Smitty!!! He's my main man.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Right up my alley. Nice job Bill.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a nice looking fork!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks very nice. I like it, great shooter, isn't it?


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

beaut !!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Marauder -- Where have you been? I'm still shooting that nice Oak one with the eye bolts. Nice to hear from you again.

... and thanks again everybody.


----------

